# Taking exam second time



## welcome (Aug 28, 2009)

Taking the cpc exam the second time in october. My weaness is practice managment and coding guidelines. Does anyone have any advice. Thanks


----------



## rrhernandez (Aug 30, 2009)

welcome said:


> Taking the cpc exam the second time in october. My weaness is practice managment and coding guidelines. Does anyone have any advice. Thanks



Hi,
I just took my CPC exam on Aug 15th for the first time and passed   I finished school in January and planned on taking the exam right away but unfortunately my new job/training left me with little time to study.  I purchased the CPC Exam Review book by Carol Buck and started studying on weekends.  What really helped me was the CD rom which was included with the book.  There is a pretest and a post-test, both modeled after the actual exam.  It's good that you know what your areas of weakness are. I'm stronger in ICD-9 coding so what I did was take what I knew best and build from it.  For instance, on certain questions I'd look for the dx code(s) first and that would usually narrow it down to two answers.  I made a point to only spend a certain amount of time on each question and if I was totally perplexed I'd skip it, mark the page with a post-it flag (to find quickly to go back to later) and move on to the next.  I also feel it's really important to read your coding guidelines and study them beforehand.  I pulled out my old coding textbooks and reviewed some of the tests to practice this.   Doing the mock exams beforehand helped me to find what worked best for me and I was so glad I had a strategy because those 5 1/2 hours really flew by fast!  To sum it up I would say practice, practice, practice and find what works for you.  Good luck!


----------



## wilkinson41 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello,
I just took my CPC-H examine on July25,2009 for the second time. I passed on the second go round. Just like the previous person told you is my advice also. Every chance you get pratice and keep testing yourself to build up your speed. Five and a half hours seems like a long time, but it really goes fast. 
Best of luck to you. You'll get it next time.


----------



## msnini (Aug 31, 2009)

*Good Luck*

I took my test the first time in May and I do not think I was ready. I did not know that we would be able to bring snacks and I was so anxious that I did not eat that morning. I also am a recent lapband surgery patient so the whole test my stomach was growling and I was unfocused. So just to say I failed by two points. This retake I did not study any actually because I feel that I know my material since I did so well in class. I did however get fully rested, eat a good breakfast, have a winning attitude and brought donuts for the people who may have not been able to eat before taking the exam. I passed. Thank God. But if you need to, then really study and just pay close attention to the question because as I am sure you know it can be just one word that throws your whole question to the wrong answer. Make sure you pay attention to the full question and even do the easier questions at the back first. Good luck though!


----------



## welcome (Aug 31, 2009)

HEY THANKS FOR THE ADVICE. BUT A LITTLE CONFUSED ABOUT THE LOOKING FOR Dx  CODES FIRST TO NARROW THE QUESTIONS DOWN.  BUT I HAVE HEARD ALOT OF DIFFERENT OPINONS ABOUT THAT.  BUT WHAT EXACTLY AM I LOOKING FOR IN A QUESTION LIKE THAT. IFCAN GIVE EXAMPLE PLEASE.  ALSO SHOULD YOU  LOOK FOR ADD-ON CODES THAT HAVE MODIFERS AND CROSS THEM OUT ALSO.


----------



## Eddie (Sep 26, 2009)

*Second time around*

Hey Welcome,

I took the exam in August and failed but, I am ready to retake it on October 2nd. I feel confident that I will pass this time. My weakness areas are E/M and HCPCS Codes. I have been reviewing the guidelines for E/M. I feel that this time I will pass it. 

Good luck to you on the second time around.


----------



## kroberts11 (Sep 27, 2009)

*taking the exam for the second time*

I just took the exam and did not finish in time, I need as much advice as possible to pass the second time around.  I had no idea it would be so difficult, if anyone has any suggestions I sure would appreciate it. Thanks, I really like doing coding and would like to PASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jackjones62 (Sep 27, 2009)

Fortunately I had a great instructor, all the hints and advice she gave was right on the money; all the important notes from class were written directly in my CPT book; the best advice she gave was not to stop, if the answer does not come to you right away, put a check by the question and move on to the next one, finish the exam then go back to the unanswered questions; also, don't look at everyone, don't look at those who finish early, it will distract you and make you anxious like you are not doing it right...

Good Luck.

Jennifer
ENT CT


----------



## Rachel_Nelson (Oct 1, 2009)

"Welcome" 

You were wondering about narrowing down the ICD-9 codes?  Well, I took my test on the 19th and passed with an 85% and that is also what I did with the majority of the questions that had ICD-9 codes in them.  It benefited me personally to look first at the question just above the answers to see what exactly the question is wanting and then go back up the scenerio to find that answer.  I am strongest in ICD-9 so I could easily look at the 4 answers and weed out 2 of the answers.  If I remember correctly, the answers looked something like this:

A. 58960, 789.30
B. 58958, 789.31
C. 58960, 789.31
D. 58940, 789.3      = this code is not valid - it needs a 5th digit

Of course, you will have to know the question to know the answer but if you look at this I (personally) go straight to the ICD-9 codes to rule out from there. Like I said though I am stronger in ICD-9 codes so it is easier for me to look at the dx codes and assign them appropriately. I hope that did not further confuse you....


----------



## bridgettmartin (Oct 1, 2009)

I had an excellent instructor. The main thing to remember is that all of the answers are in the book.


----------



## csampson3379 (Oct 1, 2009)

Great advice everyone. I wish I had a great instructor. Thanks again this is going to help me this time I just know it


----------



## welcome (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you all for the good advice. I will look over all my notes again tonight say prayer. And let you  know how it goes. Again thanks


----------



## bsmogiz (Oct 9, 2009)

*what's difference between exams?*

Could someone please explain to me what the difference is between  both the cpc and cpc-h exams? There is no distinguish between these 2 exams in the practice exams, but the actual exam there is.


----------



## shearin328 (Oct 10, 2009)

I had to retake as well.   I found that answering the questions in numerical order(or at least in the same secton of the test)  was key for me! don't bounce around thru the sections.  It might be different for everyone, but I know by doing it this way I finished 25 minutes ahead of schedule the 2nd time.  Stay cool.  Good luck!

Sunni


----------



## csampson3379 (Oct 10, 2009)

what if you came across one that was to hard and was taking longer then 21/2 minutes. Everyone says not to go in numerical order, they always say to dot the hard one and go on. they also say to do the easy one ist then go back tp the hard one.

please advise


----------

